# PHD Synergy Iso-7



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried this?

Its basically an all in one, protein creatine, l-glutamine, BCAAs and testosterone!

Its £35.00 for 30 servings.

They reccomend 2 servings a day, one serving 1 hour before training and one serving immediately post-workout.

Would i better having this just as a post workout shake, and having something like noxplode or superpump pre-workout?

Or should i give it a go before and after?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Tastes disgusting in strawberry cheescake flavour. IMO.

Very thick texture, really disliked it.

Dissapointed TBH, it looked like a good supp, until I tasted it.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Its basically an all in one, protein creatine, l-glutamine, BCAAs and *testosterone*!
> 
> ...


Not in the one I had mate? :laugh:

Mabey a natural testosterone booster? But not testosterone, as in the male hormone.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i like the chocolate flavour, but there certainly isnt any testosterone in it...


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers for replys.

This is what i read below, the testosterone bit threw me!

Synergy Iso-7, How often does choosing the correct supplements leave you utterly confused, frustrated and with empty pockets? We've all made incorrect supplement choices, selecting products that essentially we don't need, won't help us achieve our goal and are simply far too over-priced. We've all fallen for the over-expensive products, promising huge gains within miraculous time constraints. You are not alone in believing in miracles, the product designers at PhD have all been there in years gone by, we're athletes the same as you, all seeking nutritional and supplementation synergy and all having experienced the same frustration you are now. There have been attempts at providing "All-In-One" in a sports supplement before, but none have been designed with total nutritional synergy, none of them heading in exactly the same direction with each ingredient handpicked to compliment each other, producing unique synergistic results. PhD Nutrition Synergy-ISO-7™ is the answer to the all-in-one conundrum, it's also an answer to the prayers of those seeking complete nutritional synergy. How often have you asked yourself; "Should I buy Whey Protein, a quality Micronised Creatine, L-Glutamine or a *testosterone booster *this month?" You know they all work well together, you know you need them all to function at your max, but often aren't sure in which amounts, or whether you can afford them all at the same time. The confusion has been eliminated and the work has been done for you by PhD. No longer do you have to be a slave to the confusion of sports supplementation and no longer do you have to miss out on one or two of your favourite supplements, because they're all in Synergy-ISO-7™. Synergy-ISO-7™ a premium product designed to maximize the various needs of all modern-day athletes. Modern-living demands we all have busy lives and these time constraints can often seriously hamper our nutritional choices. Very often do we even have time to eat 6 times daily, let alone find time to take the individually-packed supplements we need to progress. With Synergy-ISO-7™, all our result-producing supplemental-requirements are taken care of in one great-tasting drink. Synergy-ISO-7™ is designed to assist with the 5 most important goals sought by modern-day athletes: 1) Increase power and assist strength gains. 2) Maximise the natural anabolic hormonal production for lean mass gains. 3) Assist recovery and repair from a demanding training schedule. 4) Provide the necessary energy replenishment for long and short-term requirements. 5) Assist with healthy, vitality and sporting longevity Who should use Synergy-ISO-7™? Any athlete seeking the complete all-in-one solution to their supplement confusion. Any athlete seeking any or all the following: - Strength - Power - Added lean mass - Quicker recovery - Muscle repair - Quality protein intake - Iso-tonic recovery from long or short-duration exercise. Available in 3 genre-defining flavours: Double Chocolate cookie, Strawberry Cheesecake and Chocolate-Orange Deluxe.

Im going to get 2kg worth on me lunch break.

Shall i take this pre and post workout as reccomended?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

This is more important than the hyped up advertisement blarb

Nutritional Breakdown

Protein 37G carbs 18G Fat 3.9G Fibre 3.6G Muscle-volumising matrix 6.5G Inc: Micronised Creatine 2.6G Micronised L-Glutamine 2.6G Micronised Taurine 1.3G *Methyl-T3- Strength Stack 330MG 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone 50MG* Magensium 265MG Zinc 15MG Vitamin B6 0.7MG Electrolyte replenishing system 595MG Potassium 333MG Calcium 192MG Sodium 70MG Micronutrient blend 181.3MG Phosphorus 140MG Vitamin-C 40MG Vitamin E 1.3MG

Googling these so called strength/test boosters brings up nothing, I think its a gimmick.

The instructions state use pre and post workout, pre perhaps but I would like more carbs post plus it doesnt say what the carbs are or wht type of protein it contains.

I wouldnt buy this purely on the basis that I dont know whats in it and they have put gimmick chemicals in there which I can't even google to verify they work.

SD


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers SD.

I will take your advice.

I thought that it would be more beneficial post than pre, so its a deffo no-no now.

Well seen as im going supplement shopping today, what can you reccomend? I want a good pre-workout supp. Superpump? and something for post? I like the sound of 'tiwster' because i would like to start something with creatine in.

Am i best just buying pure creatine monohydrate?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

the_pit_bull said:


> Cheers SD.
> 
> I will take your advice.
> 
> ...


I only recommend things I have tried and by far the best things I have tried to date for pre and post are:

CNP Pro-GF for pre workout.

CNP Pro-Recover for post workout (take with some BCAA's)

I am keen to try BSD's range of pre and post supps too when these run out.

If you prefer a stimulant in your pre-workout, I would just add a tab of pro-plus or Ephedrine to the Pro-GF.

SD


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers SD.

I will take a look at the CNP range.

Thanks alot.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

the_pit_bull said:


> Cheers SD.
> 
> I will take a look at the CNP range.
> 
> Thanks alot.


The Pro-GF like any pre workout drink containing CEE, tastes not great, lemonade is the best flavour.

THe Pro-Recover is lush in Strawberry, havent tried the other flavours yet as this was so nice.

I am using pro-lab BCAA's capsules.

SD


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay cheers, i will let you know how i get on.

Another question while ive got your attention :-D

When is the best time to take creatine monohydrate? After workout? Or is every morning fine just to get it in your system?

How long would you 'load up' for and with how much?

Cheers again

Gaz


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Loading is optional and is a long winded debate, if you want to load, i would look to have 20g per day split between 4 drinks/servings daily for 5 days then lower the dose to 5g

If its mono either get one which is flavoured and has dextrose or some form of fast acting carbs, if its unflavoured make sure you take it with a carb drink as the insulin spike from the carbs will help with the absoprtion of the creatine, when you are on your maintenance dose i would have it post workout, but again your choice - a lot of people like to have it Pre workout out as phsycologicaly taking something before you train should help you have a better workout

And to put a little spanner in the works im currently chugging on a PHD synergy choc cookie and its bloody lovely, i wouldnt buy it for its 'test boosting' effects but its got a good blend of proteins and carbs which is perfect for me at the moment


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers for replys.

I am deffo going to try the Pro-Recovery.

Not sure about the CNP-GF, i mite go back to my old fave Gaspari Superpump, used to love 2 scoops of that pre-workout.

What creatine do you reccomend? There are hundreds to choose!

I will take my creatine POST Workout with the PRO-RECOVERY.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Any plain mono (reflex, usn, sci-mx, cnp) all do decent creapure chuck some of that in your pro recover and your sorted


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome, cheers mate.

Will be a monster in no time, haha.

Got Back and Bi's tonight and im excited about going to the gym, is that wrong? haha.

Thanks very much for advice Genesis and SD.

Gaz


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> Awesome, cheers mate.
> 
> Will be a monster in no time, haha.
> 
> ...


Couldn't be more right mate  .

I prefer CEE to mono.

And for the simple powders like CEE/Mono/Glutamine/WMS you are much better off with the bulk suppliers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as a member on this board you get 25% off all Extreme Nutrition supps their Build and Recover for PWO is very good


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> as a member on this board you get 25% off all Extreme Nutrition supps their Build and Recover for PWO is very good


What do they use as their carb source Mr. S?

25% is a big discount.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Beans said:


> What do they use as their carb source Mr. S?
> 
> 25% is a big discount.


maltodextrin/dextrose and fructose mate...

on another note can you remove your link to the supplement site as they are not a sponsor please.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> maltodextrin/dextrose and fructose mate...
> 
> on another note can you remove your link to the supplement site as they are not a sponsor please.


Thanks.

No problem.


----------

